# speed.t-mobile.de Problem



## dethacc (5. Februar 2009)

ich bekomme ständig den fehler (ca alle 2 min) speed.t-mobile.de konnte nicht gefunden werden wenn ich eine seite lade oder neulade was ziemlich nervend ist auf dauer. vor einem monat funktionierte die seite noch nervte aber trozdem ständig. gibt es eine moglich keit die seite abzuschalten oder so? ich gehe per web n walk ins internet.


----------



## Philster91 (6. Februar 2009)

Du musst auf die Seite speed.t-mobile.de und dort dann auf "Speedmanager aus" und OK klicken.


----------

